# heebee jeebees



## debbie mcdonough (Oct 13, 2011)

hi to all am horror movie trivia buff but also am kind of wimpy can you help me out with some questions?


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Debbie, first off, welcome to the forum. Secondly, you've come to the right forum to get answers, but you'll need to post them in the applicable sections to get the most and varied answers. There are separate sections on the forum to cover just about everything Halloween, haunt, prop or horror related.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to herd.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome - ask away!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Debbie!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

That's an interesting introduction. Welcome to HauntForum...what are the questions?


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome fellow haunter.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

I love that saying! HeeBee JeeBees!!
Seriously can anybody here say those words without smiling? 

ScreamingScarecrow Screams&#8230;


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, & hope you get all your questions answered!


----------

